# Hoyt Spyder Turbo



## huntmichigan (Nov 18, 2005)

Thinking of ugrading from my old Martin to a new Hoyt Spyder Turbo, any one shoot them? What are your thoughts on the Spyder Turbo/Hoyt in general?


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Go shoot as many as you can, find one that fits you. There are so many good ones out you need to find one you like, there all good. I shoot a bunch and decided on a Prime Impact this year and love it.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I shot the Turbo 32" and didn't like the draw. The shot was great, as I didn't feel a lot of hand shock, but the draw pushed me away.

I'll echo what knee said and say to shoot as many bows as you can get your hands on. It may take a while, but who cares you're shooting bran new bows! :lol:

I shot several bows back in December and landed on the Mathews Z9 and haven't had a single regret about doing it.


----------



## scandog (Apr 28, 2005)

I agree with the advice above. Shoot as many bows as you can before you decide. I wend to Bay Archery with the thought of purchasing a new Bowtech. Love my old Allegiance. After shooting Bowtech, PSE, 4 different Mathiews, 4 Different Hoyts, and a couple others I can't remember, I narrowed it down to 3. The Mathews Chill, Hoyt Spider 30 and the new Carbon Element. I Shot the Turbo, but it felt like a tuning fork in my hands. I never liked the Mathews in the past, and really liked the Chill. Holding out for the Carbon Element though. 

Go in with an open mind. Shoot as many as you can and find the one that fits you. When you shopping the $800 and up bows it is probably hard to get a bad one.

just my .02 worth.


----------

